# N.w.ohio elk



## TheBiteIsOn (May 12, 2007)

Believe it or not in williams county there is a herd of about 35 elk running about destroying farmers crops, granted they are forsure domestic elk but the dnr is allowing people to shoot and kill these elk, nobody has fessed up to releasing these elk and dnr nor the farmers want them around. Would love to put one on my freezer. Thought tis was a bunch of bull but checked into it and it is very real....gonna hit the woods today.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I remember there was someone in Ohio last year with a trail cam picture showing a cow elk. I believe it.


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

http://www.ohiohistorycentral.org/entry.php?rec=1133

Found this. Says that elk were common in Ohio up to the early/mid 1800s.

With the number of elk farms and hunting preserves doesn't suprise me. I'd like to happen across one. mmmmmm tastey.


----------



## BibbsTaxidermy (Aug 31, 2009)

Thats pretty cool, wish they would let em walk, maybe they would start up again


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I also would like to see elk roaming in Ohio but it will never happen in this part of the state. Too many cars and angry farmers. The farmers take a beating from the ***** and deer as it is, I doubt they would welcome another freeloader to their fields.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Agreed Swantuck. Eastern and SE Ohio are more feasible...possibly barely though.


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

unfortunately i'd have to agree with swantucky and mushi. the only good thing is that if they continue to do well in ky and pa (also mich) then it's not a far trip to go and see them or maybe be lucky enough to draw a tag. there is nothing like hearing an elk bugle in the wild. any news on if these elk have been shot?


----------



## buckeye024 (Apr 14, 2006)

Here's an article about the future of Elk in Ohio from the Ohio Outdoor News. Title says it all

Despite Kentucky success, don't look for elk in Ohio soon


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Mushijobah said:


> I remember there was someone in Ohio last year with a trail cam picture showing a cow elk. I believe it.


It was a friend of mine in Mahoning County and it was a bull. Or at least it looks like an elk.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=104666&highlight=elk


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Yep that's the picture, Toxic. I wonder if he was released, or if he traveled from PA.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Mushijobah said:


> Yep that's the picture, Toxic. I wonder if he was released, or if he traveled from PA.


Here is a S.W.A.G. (scientific wild a$$ guess). My friend thinks he was released from a farm not to far away. The farmer never fessed up to it though. I guess he was afraid he would get into trouble with ODNR.


----------



## TheBiteIsOn (May 12, 2007)

from my understanding there has deffinatly been two killed by the same person, they estimate the herd at 35. there are so many people running these elk it's hard to get withen 1000 yards of them....sure wish they would let me use my 30-06, could be fun


----------



## buckeye024 (Apr 14, 2006)

I was driving a back road somewhere east-northeast of Van Wert heading for Defiance this past spring and saw about 30-40 elk in an enclosure on a farm right beside the road. They were obviously being raised by the farmer.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Are the elk being considered deer by the ODNR? If not, 30-06 shouldn't be a problem...should it?


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

i would think that since your allowed to shoot them now they are considered a nuisance like wild boar. therefore allowed to use a rifle of any caliber just like boar. from the dnr on boar....

Wild Boar
No Closed Season
(See Hunting Regulations if hunting during any of the deer seasons)
Longbow - includes compound and recurve bows 

Crossbow

Handgun &#8211; any caliber

Rifle &#8211; any caliber

Shotgun &#8211; 10 gauge or smaller

Airgun


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Airgun for Elk....the final frontier.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I just posted a report of a cougar in NW Ohio, also very strange. But my farmer was concerned for my safety and told me to take a pistol with me while bow hunting this fall. He has seen something, as his neighbor has also, the retired police chief of Findlay. It could be an interesting year.


----------

